# I hate this new layout.



## tenjoy (Sep 2, 2010)

Its not so easy on the eye, too bright, and all the envelopes and whatever are too big, bigger than the thread titles.

I hate visiting other boards because of the layout it. It makes it or breaks it for me.  LHCF was easy to read from the jump.  We have lost that.  Even the thread lineup is hard to read.

Sucky. erplexed


----------



## Princess4real (Sep 2, 2010)

tenjoy said:


> Its not so easy on the eye, too bright, and all the envelopes and whatever are too big, bigger than the thread titles.
> 
> I hate visiting other boards because of the layout it. It makes it or breaks it for me.  LHCF was easy to read from the jump.  We have lost that.  Even the thread lineup is hard to read.
> 
> Sucky. erplexed



You should see it on my BB. I can't stand to look at it on my phone anymore and it might have something to with the boxes and extra space. On my computer it's okay I guess, but on my phone it 
looks like a Rosetta Stone foreign language session and I've tried different browsers.


----------



## MsRR (Sep 2, 2010)

I don't like it either...Its hard to search for threads like before it was similar to a google search...


----------



## smitmarv (Sep 2, 2010)

I know that probably a lot of work went into the new layout but seems like most of us don't like it.  If there are upgrades then fine but the layout is much harder to work with.  I wish they would just change it back.


----------



## FRESHstart101 (Sep 3, 2010)

ditto. not really feeling the "futuristic" scene either.


----------



## arosieworld (Sep 3, 2010)

I don't know if I SPY is new or if I just never noticed it before but its one part of the upgrade I like!


----------



## R4L (Sep 3, 2010)

it takes forever and a day to read stuff now and I feel like I'm constantly scrolling.....argh


----------



## sevetlana (Sep 3, 2010)

ISPY has been there all along..


----------



## ~*Tigget*~ (Sep 3, 2010)

Its very annoying and not user friendly.  As stated the colors are blinding.  Upgrade is not always good.  However I do like that they are trying to improve the site, nothing wrong w/ that at all.  Just keep trying.


----------



## Triniwegian (Sep 3, 2010)

For you who think it's too bright; there is a way to adjust the monitor light on your PC.  
I like the new layout, it just takes some getting used to.


----------



## kandake (Sep 3, 2010)

At first I wasn't too pleased but I'm used to it now.


----------



## SelfStyled (Sep 3, 2010)

The lay out doesn't bother me too much, but I am finding that it takes a long time to open threads. Has anyone else noticed this? I don't think its' my computer because I can navigate other websites quickly.


----------



## Beverly Ann Properties (Sep 3, 2010)

It takes too much time to find a thread on this new layout and the search engine is not as effective as it was on the old layout.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 3, 2010)

I don't like the new layout either.


----------



## miabee1 (Sep 3, 2010)

the search threads is not working for me..and what happened to the subscribed thereads?..I'm looking for a particular thread,and I went to my post statistics, only 15 posts listed. Three post from this year the rest from 08


----------



## cmbodley (Sep 3, 2010)

SelfStyled said:


> The lay out doesn't bother me too much, but I am finding that *it takes a long time to open threads. Has anyone else noticed this? I don't think its' my computer because I can navigate other websites quickly.*


*
*
No its NOT your computer, I was just about to post how hella SLOW it is!


----------



## TaraDyan (Sep 3, 2010)

I've gotten used to the new layout, but I do find it more difficult to read through threads.  It's much slower now.  But my biggest disappointment is that I can't look at the forum at work any more.  I don't know what it is about this new format, but it's no longer compatible with my work computer.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Sep 4, 2010)

It looks much better like this, way less glaring. Thanks for the changes.


----------



## Briabiggles (Sep 4, 2010)

I just noticed it's been changed a bit.  Thanks Nikos!


----------



## ritabone (Sep 4, 2010)

I don't like the new layout.  It's not easy on the eyes.  It takes longer to open threads.  I just don't like it.


----------



## Connie (Sep 5, 2010)

I'm away from the forums for a bit and come to a whole new look!  This is going to take some getting used to.


----------



## runwaydream (Sep 6, 2010)

i hate! hate! hate! this new layout. its way too bright. i cant tell when someone's reply ends and their siggy starts sometimes. it does take longer to open threads. the whole title of the thread isnt posted which is annoying as all heck and it sometimes forces you to go into a thread that you dont want to go into. and i hate that its so much harder to click into the usercp area.


----------



## *~*Afrolicious*~* (Sep 6, 2010)

runwaydream said:


> i hate! hate! hate! this new layout. its way too bright. i cant tell when someone's reply ends and their siggy starts sometimes. it does take longer to open threads. the whole title of the thread isnt posted which is annoying as all heck and it sometimes forces you to go into a thread that you dont want to go into. and i hate that its so much harder to click into the usercp area.


 
******I concur.


----------



## 8HoursFromHome (Sep 6, 2010)

...and to top it all off, I can't see any of my posts from before the upgrade...  WTF!?!?


----------



## jupitermoon (Sep 6, 2010)

I can't wait until the update process is finally complete.  The new updates are nice but the overall color scheme is absolutely hideous.    I just wish a blue background can be added to soften the look of this message board then things will be okay.  

The color scheme on this page looks okay:  http://www.vbulletin-faq.com/forum/forum.php?.  It's a lot easier on the eyes.  If you click on the threads you'll see that it has a nice blue color and it's easy to differentiate between individual posts, avatars, etc.  I hope we get something like this. All of this white looks really harsh and uninviting.   The Long Hair Community has decent colors too.  Getting rid of all of this white would be a *very big* improvement.

At first I thought I really hated the layout but now I think it's simply the colors that many of us hate the most.  Everything kind of blends in into each other.   For example there are blog posts on the side of this message board lost in a sea of whiteness with nothing besides more whiteness separating each individual blog post. Most of the forums that I and many of us frequent such a Black Hair Media have nice colors.  All of the white makes this message board look unfinished too.


----------



## Candy828 (Sep 6, 2010)

I've been trying to upload pictures... so far I haven't been able to...


----------



## metro_qt (Sep 6, 2010)

The white is HARD on my eyes! i can't sit here and read this board for even 30 min without my eyes getting tired...


----------



## Dak (Sep 6, 2010)

I'll be glad when the upgrade is finished.  I miss the thanks button being on the right side.  For people saying the font is too small, just hit control, plus, it will enlarge it; control, minus, will bring it back down.


----------



## levette (Sep 6, 2010)

For some reason, I cannot upload new pictures in my album.  It tells me that I do not have rights which is wrong because I have paid to be on this site.


----------



## baby42 (Sep 6, 2010)

I been away for a few i thought i was in the wrong place lol


----------



## MissLawyerLady (Sep 6, 2010)

It takes forever to open threads now! 

Also, in order to reply to a thread (not the quick reply), I have to right click on the "reply to thread" button to get a menu and then hit "open".  What's up with that?


----------



## Platinum (Sep 6, 2010)

CelinaStarr said:


> I can't wait until the update process is finally complete.  The new updates are nice but the overall color scheme is absolutely hideous.    I just wish a blue background can be added to soften the look of this message board then things will be okay.
> 
> The color scheme on this page looks okay:  http://www.vbulletin-faq.com/forum/forum.php?.  It's a lot easier on the eyes.  If you click on the threads you'll see that it has a nice blue color and it's easy to differentiate between individual posts, avatars, etc.  I hope we get something like this. All of this white looks really harsh and uninviting.   The Long Hair Community has decent colors too.  Getting rid of all of this white would be a *very big* improvement.
> 
> At first I thought I really hated the layout but now I think it's simply the colors that many of us hate the most.  Everything kind of blends in into each other.   For example there are blog posts on the side of this message board lost in a sea of whiteness with nothing besides more whiteness separating each individual blog post. Most of the forums that I and many of us frequent such a Black Hair Media have nice colors.  All of the white makes this message board look unfinished too.


 
I really like the colors on BHM and Nappturality but LHCF is my favorite site. Hopefully your suggestion about the color scheme will be noted. I agree, the whiteness of the board is harsh on the eyes.  Also, it is my understanding that the upgrade will be complete on 9/30/10.


----------



## BrooklynSouth (Sep 6, 2010)

Cannot stay on the board too long, it hurts my eyes.


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane (Sep 6, 2010)

i actually really like how the upgrades are coming together. i like that there are boundaries around each persons post now. i like it. i do agree the white could be a different, darker color for those of us with less than awesome vision. ♥


----------



## Ivonnovi (Sep 6, 2010)

miabee1 said:


> the search threads is not working for me..and *what happened to the subscribed thereads?..I'm looking for a particular thread,and I went to my post statistics, only 15 posts listed. Three post from this year the rest from 08*


 
Meggggaaaaa meggggaaaaa  DITTOS!    I'd like to see an accurate accounting of my Subscribed threads, .....  I really miss this feature!!!!!!


HOWEVER, I DO LIKE THE WAY THE QUOTE BOXES LOOK.


----------



## Solitude (Sep 6, 2010)

CelinaStarr said:


> I can't wait until the update process is finally complete.  The new updates are nice but the overall color scheme is absolutely hideous.    I just wish a blue background can be added to soften the look of this message board then things will be okay.
> 
> The color scheme on this page looks okay:  http://www.vbulletin-faq.com/forum/forum.php?.  It's a lot easier on the eyes.  If you click on the threads you'll see that it has a nice blue color and it's easy to differentiate between individual posts, avatars, etc.  I hope we get something like this. All of this white looks really harsh and uninviting.   The Long Hair Community has decent colors too.  Getting rid of all of this white would be a *very big* improvement.
> 
> At first I thought I really hated the layout but now I think it's simply the colors that many of us hate the most.  Everything kind of blends in into each other.   For example there are blog posts on the side of this message board lost in a sea of whiteness with nothing besides more whiteness separating each individual blog post. Most of the forums that I and many of us frequent such a Black Hair Media have nice colors.  All of the white makes this message board look unfinished too.



This just goes to show that not everybody will agree, no matter what they do to the site. I hate the look of Long Hair Community and BHM. I'm a member of both, but never post on either. I have terrible vision and I have no problems viewing this site. Most websites have a lot of white space.  

That first vbulletin post you linked to with the dark blue background looks really nice, though.


----------



## Kiki0130 (Sep 6, 2010)

CelinaStarr said:


> ... I just wish a blue background can be added to soften the look of this message board then things will be okay.
> 
> The color scheme on this page looks okay:  http://www.vbulletin-faq.com/forum/forum.php?.  It's a lot easier on the eyes.  If you click on the threads you'll see that it has a nice blue color and it's easy to differentiate between individual posts, avatars, etc.  I hope we get something like this. ...



The website example of colors you've listed is perfect.  Although I've noticed Nikos added some blue for us here (thanks!) I'm still having trouble with the starkness and headaches :-(  When I dim my screen to the point where the brightness isn't a problem, I can't see well enough to read the board.  

I know he'll get it right.  Waiting patiently ...


----------



## moejama (Sep 6, 2010)

I agree with all of the comments...I also hate the way the search feature works.  When I search, the search results don't highlight my search terms...which means I have to go into each thread and search within the text to see if it's relevant.  It would be great if I could see the highlighted terms beforehand


----------



## runwaydream (Sep 6, 2010)

on a more positive note tho. i LOVE how we can now play videos in the thread w.o having to click on a link to send us elsewhere. 
and i like how you can reply to someone's post as soon as you read it and a little box shows up under their post. 
i dont understand the "reply" button tho. if you're gonna reply to someone's specific post, wouldnt you want to quote them? it seems unnecessary to have the reply & the reply w. quote. 

and I too miss the thanks button being on the right side.


----------



## Netta1 (Sep 6, 2010)

I don't like the new change either...but maybe it will grow on me.


----------



## femalegold (Sep 6, 2010)

The layout is fine! Maybe its just me but I don't like when I view a thread and I'm done with it I have to hit the back button to view another one.  Or hit forum to start all over again.

I agree with others the site is running very slow when pulling up threads.


----------



## Kiki0130 (Sep 7, 2010)

MissLawyerLady said:


> It takes forever to open threads now!
> 
> Also, in order to reply to a thread (not the quick reply), I have to right click on the "reply to thread" button to get a menu and then hit "open".  What's up with that?



Oooooh I was wondering where this screen went. Thanks!  This is the screen that gives the option to subscribe to the thread also.  Since the upgrade began, I've been just posting in the quick reply box and if I wanted to add smilies I clicked "Go Advanced" and waited and waited and waited for the page to show up.  Pretty much like how I'm waiting between pages of a thread.  Gives me time to rest my eyes ;-)


----------



## Gleek (Oct 3, 2010)

I haven't been on here much because of the new layout. It is terrible. How do you find usercp?


----------



## dimopoulos (Oct 4, 2010)

Top right = Settings.


----------



## Ms Kain (Oct 6, 2010)

I agree with a lot of what was already said. I know these changes were meant to be improvements but I'm not sure how it's working out. I hope it grows on me to but I have noticed that I've stopped coming by as much....and that's a sign that the formatting is starting to remind me of the other hair boards that I stopped visiting some time ago. 

The biggest complaint seems to be that everything blends in together. The colors, while peaceful, are too light to the eyes. Things aren't highlighting the way they once did and and it's like we're frustrated that we don't have the option for a "classic view". Personally, my latest frustration is that when my display is in "hybrid" view I can't see which thread I am on within the thread tree. Before it hightlighted so I'd never lose my spot. Now it barely highlights at all and when I'm finished one strand and go back up to find the next one or to skip down, I don't even know which one I'm currently on. All of this and I have excellent vision. 
Also, I'm not sure if this is a feature that I've missed but is there anyway to customize the front page so that we can immediately see the page that we want to see as soon as we log on? No offense to the Feature of the Month but I'd like to go directly to the forum as soon as I log on. If there's a feature in this software that allows us to set up what we want our front page to be, that would be really helpful. 

Still like most of us, I'd like to thank Nikos for checking in, answering questions and putting up with our frustrations. Although they can't please everyone and all thoughts may not be addressed, I hope that enough of them are made to make it tolerable.


----------



## pookaloo83 (Oct 6, 2010)

Ms Kain said:


> I agree with a lot of what was already said. I know these changes were meant to be improvements but I'm not sure how it's working out. I hope it grows on me to but I have noticed that I've stopped coming by as much....and that's a sign that the formatting is starting to remind me of the other hair boards that I stopped visiting some time ago.
> 
> The biggest complaint seems to be that everything blends in together. The colors, while peaceful, are too light to the eyes. Things aren't highlighting the way they once did and and it's like we're frustrated that we don't have the option for a "classic view". Personally, my latest frustration is that when my display is in "hybrid" view I can't see which thread I am on within the thread tree. Before it hightlighted so I'd never lose my spot. Now it barely highlights at all and when I'm finished one strand and go back up to find the next one or to skip down, I don't even know which one I'm currently on. All of this and I have excellent vision.
> Also, I'm not sure if this is a feature that I've missed but is there anyway to customize the front page so that we can immediately see the page that we want to see as soon as we log on? No offense to the Feature of the Month but I'd like to go directly to the forum as soon as I log on. If there's a feature in this software that allows us to set up what we want our front page to be, that would be really helpful.
> ...


 

Ms Kain you can change the color of the layout at the bottom left hand corner of the screen. There's a drop down list of colors for you to choose from.


----------



## Kiki0130 (Oct 6, 2010)

pookaloo83 Had to say thanks!  I've been suffering all
this time for nothing?  LOL


----------



## Kiki0130 (Oct 6, 2010)

dimopoulos Thanks Nikos so much for this feature that
changes the color layout.  Now that's what I'm 
talking 'bout!


----------



## Ms Kain (Oct 8, 2010)

pookaloo83 said:


> Ms Kain you can change the color of the layout at the bottom left hand corner of the screen. There's a drop down list of colors for you to choose from.


 
YESS!!! Thanks for pointing that out! This is so much better!


----------



## hairedity (Oct 8, 2010)

I HATE that the "GO" button was removed.  It was used to go back to the main page of the threads.  Now I have to go back to the top of the page and then hit the title of whatever forum I had been viewing... what's up with that?!?!?


----------

